# Mongo Skateboarder stance for Snowboarding



## deltron132

Hi

Can anybody advise a good stance angle to help me get down the mountain better. I stand regular on a snowboard but my back foot is my strongest. I don't have a chance to board very often and I am too old to start a radical change now. Thought my stance angle set up might help. Any help/ advice would be much appreciated. D


----------



## ridinbend

So skateboard around, look at where your feet are and put the same angles on your snowboard.


----------



## deltron132

Thanks for the advice. Will give that a try. Was thinking if I turn the angles a bit it might make me put more emphasis on my front foot


----------



## Mystery2many

What ridbend said. And also the next time you go ride, spend an hour trying different stance angles. Take a full run each time you change it to let your riding adjust and see how it feels. Ride different terrian and different speeds. You'll find the sweet spot if you keep looking for it.


----------



## PlanB

I skated for years before I ever snowboarded so I knew instantly what stance on my snowboard felt 'natural' vs un-natural. That said, you aren't putting your back foot on the 'tail' of the snowboard so to speak like most people do on a skateboard so that does change the placement/feel of where your back foot is. When I first started snowboarding I set my stance (width and angle) exactly as I skateboarded.....over the years I've adjusted my bindings - wider and more neutral angles. Not because of switch riding, but just because it simply felt right. 

If anyone tells you there is a magic formula (like don't exceed 30 degrees in total or measure your knee to your ankle - both theories I've heard in the past - ect....) take their advice with a grain of salt - there are some general concepts that make more sense, but stance is as much or more about what 'feels' comfortable to you as anything else.


----------



## deltron132

Thanks guys! Great advice and taking it all in


----------



## CassMT

try +/+, when i'm bombing i try to mimic my longboard tuck










(not me) backfoot angle not as drastic ,obviously. but the rest...


----------

